# Setting up vintage audio components



## rltraver (Aug 10, 2012)

I finally finished my theater room and now I need to connect my vintage Onkyo 540 amp and my Klipsch horns. My home has a hard wired network as well as numerous wireless routers. Part of my network has a free standing network hard drive that contains thousands of songs and some video. Playing video should not be an issue sense I'm installing a smart TV.

I know that using a laptop and connecting the headphone output to the preamp will work, however, I'm looking for a better solution. I’m thinking about placing a CPU out of sight and installing a flip down touchscreen monitor…any better ideas? 

I saw that Onkyo has a network capable amplifier, however, I want to use my old equipment.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome to HTS!!!  I am just getting into media servers myself; you _could_ use your laptop, but using its digital output would be a much better option. Using the laptop's headphone jack works (I've done it myself) but severely limits your options.


There are also several USB devices to get sound from your PC; look for the word "asynchronous" in the description. This should reduce jitter and improve SQ as the data timing will be "managed" by the AVR's/SSP's DAC.

I'm sorry that I can't offer more input, but I hope that it helps. :bigsmile:


----------



## DrDyna (Jul 21, 2011)

A computer out of sight with an external D/A converter would probably be the best thing. I used to use an older Aragon D2A connected to the digital out on my pc for my 2 channel rig and I loved it.

Pair it with a media application on the pc like XBMC and you should be golden.


----------



## peace train (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm in a similar situation with some of my vintage gear (HH Scott 299C amp, Marantz 2285B receiver). Was thinking of using a Lindeman DAC, and possibly a Mini Mac or an iPad...

Thanks for the post, looking forward to hear more of what others have to say!


----------



## DaPhault (May 1, 2012)

I have one of theses and found it to be very good: http://highresolutiontechnologies.com/music-streamer-ii

However, I stopped using it and just play over the HDMI; not an option for "vintage", of course.

A very simple (read: old, cheap) laptop will be adequate when using the aforementioned DAC or any other.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

There are many media streamers that will play your music from the hard drive as well as access Pandora, Slacker, MOG, etc. for on-line music. The bit rate from the on-line services varies from 128K to 192K or so, so it will not be a match for your local music's quality.

Check out the Western Digital media player line:

http://www.wdc.com/en/products/homeentertainment/mediaplayers/

But be sure to check any player's file format compatability. Almost everything will play MP3, but if your music is in .WAV format, a conversion will be needed. Some players will play FLAC, but some will not. Many will play from an attached hard drive via USB and some will play from a networked drive as well. Again, check out the specs and owner reviews on places like Amazon and Newegg.

Congrats on you K'horns! I have had a pair since 1978 and now have two pairs and a Belle Klipsch in my home theater. They will stay with me until death or the nursing home


----------



## DrDyna (Jul 21, 2011)

hjones4841 said:


> There are many media streamers that will play your music from the hard drive as well as access Pandora, Slacker, MOG, etc. for on-line music. The bit rate from the on-line services varies from 128K to 192K or so, so it will not be a match for your local music's quality.
> 
> Check out the Western Digital media player line:
> 
> ...


File formats are relatively irrelevant when we're talking about using an external DAC for your computer. As long as the computer can decode the file and provide a bitstream output to the DAC, you should be good.

My antique Aragon D2A played wonderfully so long as my computer was sending 44.1/48 khz - 16 bit digital through the optical cable, it didn't matter what file format the computer decoded in order to get that digital signal to the SPDIF output.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

DrDyna said:


> File formats are relatively irrelevant when we're talking about using an external DAC for your computer. As long as the computer can decode the file and provide a bitstream output to the DAC, you should be good.
> 
> My antique Aragon D2A played wonderfully so long as my computer was sending 44.1/48 khz - 16 bit digital through the optical cable, it didn't matter what file format the computer decoded in order to get that digital signal to the SPDIF output.


Agreed. I was only offering a different path from using a computer.


----------



## DrDyna (Jul 21, 2011)

hjones4841 said:


> Agreed. I was only offering a different path from using a computer.


Aha, I guess my curse is that I read that too _quickly_.

The media player that I run on the media pc is XBMC. It's the only one that I've tried which can add all the music I've got to a library without choking, but that's another discussion entirely.

Anyhoo, carry on!


----------



## DaPhault (May 1, 2012)

DrDyna said:


> ...XBMC. It's the only one that I've tried which can add all the music I've got to a library without choking, but that's another discussion entirely.


Well since we are all here... How big? Currently I have 1325 folders with 24170 files in foobar2000 and it handles it very well so far.


----------



## DrDyna (Jul 21, 2011)

DaPhault said:


> Well since we are all here... How big? Currently I have 1325 folders with 24170 files in foobar2000 and it handles it very well so far.


69,668 Files, 4,949 Folders of audio. I haven't tried foobar, but that doesn't seem like the same sort of interface.


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

Go Klipsch! See my system, love my Cornwalls. I use J River MC but hey so many options. I wish you luck and Enjoy those horns!


----------

